# Green help, Chauncey



## Chauncey (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi I'm new here, and here's my question. I bought a band saw mill thinking I could frame an addition with green oak, I'd always heard if your going to nail oak you need to do it green. After getting some lumber cut a friend told me I'd be asking for trouble building with green oak! Am I going to have to build a rude kiln our can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, I think you will have trouble with shrinking. A 1x6 green cut could shrink 1/4 to 1/2 inch in width and some in length depending on M.C..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome. You have a rather unusual name. Not sure I have seen it used before other then it was my father's middle name.

George


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

Chauncey,

If your intent is to buiild an addition to your house, building with anything green (fresh sawn) may not be a good idea. As it dries it will shrink and leave gaps that will leak air and energy. If adding on to a barn or shed it may not be a consideration. It will also make a difference whether you are framing with oak or using it for siding/flooring. You can air dry your lumber unless you are in a hurry.

Back in the late 40's my grandfather built a cabin out of fresh sawn oak. It still had the circular mill marks on it and had turned black from years of exposure. There were gaps of up to 1/2" between the siding boards that had to be filled to slow down the wind. They lived in it year round, took a lot of wood to keep it warm. 

Your post struck a note with me because that cabin was in Tecumseh. It had been sold a few times and burned down about 10 years ago. As a kid I spent many a summer day swimming under the steel bridge and still own property in OC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Green Oak....asking for trouble....can it be done.....rude kiln :blink::huh:.
Some history.....95% of things were built from "green" lumber YEARS AGO !!! Some builders knew how to stabilize/brace/frame for the drying changes that WERE going to happen. In the older building 90% of everything was wood....including the lathing for plaster or planks on wall, ceilings, subfloors which was covered usually by wallpaper, paper, later by ceiling stapled on tiles etc....notice drywall wasn't on this list even though that was tried for a short time period BUT the green wood would shrink away from the drywall boards and cause nailhead "pops" and drywall cracking.

Green oak still used with timber framing but not ideal for stud type framing. Kilning is good but KD oak is tough to frame with....most everything has to be predrilled.

I'm not against using green lumber IF you know the trade offs and problems associated with but framing for a finished house/room I'd use KD products from the lumber yard and dry my oak for trims and flooring or timber or post beam framing. I own my own sawmill but didn't frame my house with green lumber, I did cut sassafras siding and AD for 6-8 months prior to installing and still placed sidng screws with knowledge of movement. "true" white oak can be (but tough) used for siding but other oaks aren't weather resistant.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Pic of siding


----------



## Chauncey (Sep 18, 2012)

*Unusual Name*



GeorgeC said:


> Welcome. You have a rather unusual name. Not sure I have seen it used before other then it was my father's middle name.
> 
> George


 Hi it's actually my last name, never meet the oldman our another Chauncey. I guess I'm kind of unusual too, But I like the looks of this forum, see you around. Chauncey


----------



## Chauncey (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Tennessee Tim, Nice to see a fellow believer on here. Your advice is appreciated. I Pray God bless you and yours, in Jesus Name! Chauncey


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hot glue and duck tape


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Lotta Christians here and many serious about it.


----------



## Chauncey (Sep 18, 2012)

*Jesus*



aardvark said:


> Lotta Christians here and many serious about it.


Praise the Lord that's what this country needs! See ya round, Chauncey:yes:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

aardvark said:


> Lotta Christians here and many serious about it.


He's been TOO GOOD to me NOT to PRAISE His Name.

Tim


----------

